# Plowing one of the condos 1/11/08



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Me and my boss cleaning up


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics. what kinda blade is on the flatbed?


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

its a pathfinder, it came with the truck we cant wait to get rid of it tho its a pain to mount and dismount and i dont like the trip design


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

is that a 2WD HD, how does it plow with no 4x4--


----------



## billfires (May 23, 2001)

Does the Pathfinder plow have some sort of extension for the plow lights? I have the same plow on an 04 F350 dually (Fred at the Pathfinder factory custom made the mount) but at full angle it blocks one of the plow lights. Thanks, Bill C


----------

